# once again: starting dhcpcd before samba

## bjoern

Hello guys,

I still haven't solved this problem... How the Hell is it possible to start dhcpcd (the _client_-daemon) _before_ samba.

Right now i put /sbin/dhcpcd in local.start and added the samba startup-script from /etc/init.d to the default runlevel. 

Please help....

bjoern

----------

## Sylhouette

i think you have to edit the dhcpd file in /etc/init.d 

there is a option depend in the file 

it looks like 

```
 depend() {

bla bla 

} 
```

At bla bla give the option :

```
 before samba 
```

I think this will work  

Good luck  

If that does not work try reading the documentation: Gentoo rc-scripts guide, maybe i overlooked something

----------

## bjoern

Alright, thank you so far, 

but due to the fact that I need to use the CLIENT there is no init script there is just one for the server deamon....

----------

## earlydaysofsin

on dirty method would be to initialize net.eth0 in the boot runlevel rather than the default level ... im not sure how g2 decides the order in which to initialize the services within the runlevel

----------

